# USMC Mom New to SMF



## trece (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello everyone!
We are new here and new to smoking meat but we are having fun!
Borrowed an ECB from a friend a few weeks ago to see if we liked it and last night bought a SS Masterbuilt Electric. Took the 5-day e-course and bought Jeff's recipes. (Trying them today for the first time). Prepared 3 racks of ribs last night and intend to baste them w/Jeff's sauce 1 hour prior to being done. Wow, that stuff is HOT!
BTW (Just have to yell it out loud) my son who is a Marine came home yesterday for 3 weeks!!!!!!!! 
My son is home, my 16yr old isn't in trouble (yet...) today and I'm smokin ribs.................its a perfect day!!!!!
Trece


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome Trece. Always glad to have more Mom Members. Hope you're having a great time. Remember if you have any questions just ask.

Keep Smokin


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome to smf & welcome home safe & sound to your son. thank him for his service from me & mine.looking forward to pics of your que.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family, Trece!

You will find a great deal of information here, but more importantly, a wealth of caring!

Good luck with your sxteen year old, thank you for sharing your Marine with all of us (HOORAH!!), and visit often!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome Trece -

Glad you've joined us. You'll love Jeff's recipes. You'll love this site we've got it all, food, fun and friends!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Trece, welcome to the SMF and tell your son thanks for serving from a Vietnam Vet 67/68.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If he ever needs help navigating the VA system I will be glad to help.


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Ask lots of questions.  The friendly folk here will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!!! Sounds like your day is going great!! Keep us posted on the results and tell your son we thank him for his service!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome trece

This place is a wealth of knowledge it helped me more than I can say.
So welcome and keep the questions coming.

U.S.ARMY FT HOOD
SGT PYTLIK


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 29, 2007)

Trece, welcome and look forward to smoking some meat together.  Please thank you son for all that he does for us.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Tell your son "Thank You" for serving his Country.


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Look forward to hearing about your adventures with you're new smoker.


----------



## cheech (Jul 29, 2007)

Boy you just jumped in with both feet! Welcome aboard.

Thanks for your son's service to our country


----------



## trece (Jul 29, 2007)

Haven't had to call the fire department yet.......see I told ya, its a good day!

Cheech, there's no other way to jump.............
Blackhawk19, THANK YOU! for your service!!!

And to everyone else that thanked my son, I will tell him all of your kind words...

Trece
Semper Fi


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Trece, if you haven't already found it you need to check out DeeJay Debi's site, lots of info therehttp://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## trece (Jul 29, 2007)

Thx Blackhawk I will. Quick question, for those that have used Jeff's sauce. Do I just baste once and hour or two before there done, or is it dipping sauce as well and or should I baste them more then once?

Presently, they were prepared last night membranes off, mustard, rub etc. Now they are steaming in tin foil in the smoker w/apple juice.

In a hour or so I'll remove the foil and baste.................right?
Trece


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Trece.
3 hours in the smoke just till the meat starts to pull back from the edges of the bones; 2 hours in the foil with the apple juice and whatever; 1 more hour on the heat out of the foil, smoke optional. The sauce is a finishing sauce or can be used as a dipping sauce.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Trece -

You might want to water it down a bit with lemon juice or apple or something to use as a finishing sauce. It's thickerer than a finishing sauce more of a BBQ sauce. Save the sauce baste for about the last half hour or so. Enjoy!


----------



## billclarkson (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to the best forum on the internet and it's smokin.  You will surely gain tons of great info. here.  Hope all your smokes come out better than your mind can imagine.  Please tell your son Semper Fi from me since i too was in the Marine Corps.  Retired back in 1990.

Bill Clarkson
USMC RETIRED..MSGT.


----------



## trece (Jul 29, 2007)

I now "appear" to be amazing to my family and friends...
The fire department never came.....
My 16 yr old has gone the ENTIRE DAY without getting grounded....
Jeff is a God...........
Bennigans ain't got nothin on me..............


They were amazing!
Thanks for all your help, now what should we smoke next Saturday....................hmmmmmmmmmmm


Thank You for your Service Bill Clarkson!
Semper Fi
Trece


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 29, 2007)

give your son a big thanks for what he is doing for us all


----------



## retired newbie (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome USMC Mom! SMF is the best place for Smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]n information. Please thank your son for his service!
Semper Fi, from a Korean Veteran Marine.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, Trece, looks like you have made a hit with your family and a hit with your SMF Family!

So nice to have you here!

Cheers!
and
Thank you!


----------



## trece (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank You all for all your kind thoughts for my son.

Retired Newbie, I will pass it along and Thank You for your service!

Srmonty, Thank you for the warm welcome. I have been reading the forum for a couple weeks but needed to scream HELP when the smoker poofed at me and .....wam bam......answers they came a flyin. I posted on the Electric smoker thread. No more poofing, walla!

PS: I have several young Marines in my life, a friend has one in boot camp now and I'm here to tell you thats hard on a Mom. But at least I'm here to help them through it and convey the pride and honor that you could only imagine on the day of graduation. A moment frozen in time forever.

Now back to planin my next meal


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Trece -

What's your boys name?


----------



## trece (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure its probably OK to say his first name but let me ck with him later tonight when he comes home. Security, as you can understand, is high and we have been told not to.
What a world..........
Trece

If its for a prayer list, just say Trece's boy, God will know who it is, I pester him all the time


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

You read my mind Trece!


----------



## trece (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope, I think I read your heart...

Thank You!
Trece


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

we don't need to know his name as we all call them soldier or son ( depending on our age). just tell him thanx & god speed. and as he's a marine- semper fi ! short for semper fidelis.


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

I remember my baby boy,
Cuddled up, chubby and serene.

I remember my little boy,
Behind his ears never clean.

I remember him a bit older,
an awkward maturing teen.

I remember him seeking direction,
on a path he had not yet seen.

I proudly remember the day he said,
"I want to be a Marine!"

God Bless your son 
and all of our children
in the various uniforms 
of our United States of America!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Amen Monty!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2007)

May your perfect day continue into the future. SMF is a fun place and you can learn a lot from some very friendly folk. Best of wishes.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard the mighty SMF Trece! Sorry I jumped in late on this thread... I somehow missed it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please give your son another thank you from my family. If it weren't for fine young men like him, we all wouldn't be able to do what we're doing right now!

God's speed!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad to hear you were successful your first cook on your new smoker! Tell your young Teufelhunden (he'll know) I sent a Semper Fi his way...I was in 87 - 91, Desert Storm. Not as lean, not as mean, still a United States Marine!!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome and Thank You and your family for the sacrafices you have all made to make this country safe for us all.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Trece!!!


----------



## trece (Jul 31, 2007)

This has got to be the friendliest group of people I have ever met. Thank You all so very much! Its been a busy day so I wasn't able to post sooner but when my son "Justin" <he said I could do that, came home last night, after he scarf'd down some ribs..........I had him read this thread and he just leaned against my desk and said wow, you know we don't get alot of Thank You's, its nice to feel appreciated again, thats cool............tell them all their more then welcome!

He is a very proud young man, as he should be. 

So anyway my new friends, I just found out I have few extra adults and kids this weekend and I am expected to smoke something!!!!!!! I don't really want to tackle a whole turkey, does anyone have any suggestions.
I don't want to do ribs again this soon, (although, I now know I am amazing at it :)) I could do a few chickens and maybe a few turkey breasts. One of my son's friends (a Marine)is coming home
this Sat and doesn't know my son is here. Its a surprise. He called me last night and we talked for an hour and I had to keep my mouth shut. Anyhow, I need to feed 10-20 coming and going, if ya have an ideas let me know. I'm off to hunt for recipes.....
Trece


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Well Trece 20 or so young Marines will probably appreciate some nice Pulled Pork sandwiched or sliced brisket! Turkeys real easy though in a smoker!

I have a website for the troops here with lots of recipes, some with pictures to help you out. Just look around and get some ideas. If it's not there yet just give me a holler!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/

There's a large contingent here of former military folks and we've been there! We know what it was like back in the day so we also know how to appreciate when our young folks go off and do the same. I myself am an old seadog and saw Viet Nam and the Persian Gulf Crisis. I have to say I am happier to see our kids come home to a cheering crowd than what I remember. Tell Justin we're all behind him and pray for his safe return! In the meantime we'll do our best to look after his Mama!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Debi, pulled pork and/or brisket... both go along way. Heck, while you are at it, throw on a meatloaf, they are mighty tasty from the smoker! I don't know if you'll have the room, but a batch of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans will delight your crew, plus some ABT s to snack on will get things rolling.

If you decide on pulled pork, make sure you serve it with coleslaw. Oh, and what's a party without tater salad?! And of course, beer.


----------



## trece (Jul 31, 2007)

Debi, I can only imagine how much work you put into that site. It is much appreciated , I am saving everything to my computer for easy reference. I have decided to take you up on your suggestion of pulled pork and brisket. Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!

Hawg................where can I find the popper recipe?

Trece


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

don't forget a few fatties.  you can look under recipes/side items for all kinds of ideas too. here's the direct link. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=34


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

*Atomic Buffalo Turds*

12 fresh Jalapeños
8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
1 Tbsp dry onion
1 tsp granulated garlic
1 Tbsp honey
1 Tbsp barbecue rub
1 lb bacon, thin cut

Wearing gloves, cut jalapeños in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs. Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey. Fill jalapeño halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapeños) of bacon.

If you have a smoker, smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown. If not, you can use your grill or oven, cook until bacon is golden brown. Serve and eat!

EDIT: Use your imagination with this... just about anything works as a stuffing! I even used ripe avocodo mixed with the cream cheese...man was that good!


----------



## trece (Jul 31, 2007)

are the BEST!


----------



## illini (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad to see that you have gotten "UN-POOFED"
Hope that you are now comfortable with the new MES
These folks are full of endless smoking possibilites as you have witnessed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please add my thanks for your son's service to his country.

Take care Trece!


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jul 31, 2007)

good luck on your bbq, sounds like you have really been bit by the bug!! dont forget to take pics of the food for us.. we love that around here :) give all the troops the thumbs up from another family member of a soldier abroad.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to welcome you.  Nice to have you on the forum. I look forward to sharing many smoking adventures.


----------



## trece (Aug 1, 2007)

How do you insert pics? I see the link, what it ask's for is a url. If I take a pic it would be a .jpg How do I insert from a file?
Trece


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

trece, url is a website addy where you have pics like photobucket or my space estc.  .jpg-is the type of file your pic is. you can go here  http://www.photobucket.com and upload pics, then copy & past the link here in the text or add as an attachment. there are other ways to do it too but my comp. is possessed so i'll let the others explain those options.


----------



## trece (Aug 1, 2007)

Your computer is possessed...................toooooooooooo funny!


----------



## crawdaddy (Aug 1, 2007)

hey Trece, just a welcome......my wife is a Navy pilot and my brother in law leaves for USMC boot next week.


----------



## trece (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, your wife is a Navy Pilot! How cool is that!!!
My son flew with the Blue Angels last week, I wish I had seen that.

Is your BiL going to MCRD or PI?
Trece


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Trece, if you want to upload pix directly to this site, here's how:

First, download your pix from your camera to your hard drive. 

At the bottom of your post, click the "Manage Attachments" button. 

A window will pop up, click the "Browse" button and another window will pop up. 

Navigate to the directory where you stored your pictures and double click on the picture. 

The window will close and you will see the path to your picture in the "Upload file from your computer" input box. 

Click on the "Upload" button next to it. Close that window after the picture uploads

At the bottom of the post window, click the "Submit" button.

Viola, you should now have a post with pictures attached...

You need to make sure your pictures (if they're jpg) are no larger than 97.7K. I use Photoshop, but there are other software applications out there for free.

Hope this helps!


----------



## crawdaddy (Aug 1, 2007)

he is going to PI and can't wait.
Our last station was in Milton FL and we would take the 'short' drive to Pensacola to see the Blue Angels practice during the week every now and then....much less crowd and every bit as good a show.  That's neat your son got to fly w/ them.


----------



## db bbq (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Trece...
 Sounds like your in for some good grub with Jeffs recipes...Thank your son for helping to protect our Great country!!!! DB BBQ


----------



## hhookk (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. I am pretty new here too but I can tell you that EVERYONE here is helpful, friendly and nice.  

Please thank your son for his service to our country from me and my family also. My father is USMC retired. He was part of the Presidential Honor Guard (8th & I- I believe they are called.) He actually was in D.C. during the Kennedy administration and marched in Kennedys funeral procession.

Again, welcome.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 1, 2007)

Trece,

I am Glad you like the recipes... I love to hear good reports
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I stay pretty snowed under most of the time but it never fails when I occasionally pop my head above the water, I wil notice that there are lots of new folks and they are being welcomed like champs! As you have already noticed... this site is GREAT due to its GREAT members and extraordinary staff and we are extremely happy to have you aboard.

Please thank your son for all that he does and keep us informed of your smoking adventures every chance you get.. pics are highly encouraged


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, he scored a ride with the Blue Angels. That's a once in a lifetime event
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My flight instructor at Ft Wolters TX flew with the  Air Guard and I flew with him in an F-4 phantom one weekend, then traded out rides with some Jet Jocks in Nam, for some unknown reason they wanted a ride in a helicopter.


----------



## trece (Aug 1, 2007)

Incase I have missed personally thanking anyone that has posted that is in or has been in the military or family please forgive me and except my thanks! I am amazed at the military presence on SMF. Its humbling.....
Thank You All!

Blackhawk, I was amazed that he flew with the Blue Angels as well. He has a tendencey to sail under a lucky star. I hope that keeps up :)))

Jeff, your recipes were amazing! I hope to learn more and more and with the help of all the folks on this board I'm sure I will.
Thank You!
Trece


----------

